
China, Number One Economic Power for Half Decade, Dashes On - vixen99
https://www.unz.com/article/china-number-one-economic-power-for-half-decade-dashes-on/
======
tyzerdak
It isn't china fault. Western countries contribute to china economy and they
should blame themselves for creating such begemoth. But I guess short profit
from bigger sale margin will continue to force west to produce in china.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> But I guess short profit from bigger sale margin will continue to force west
> to produce in china.

According to the South China Morning Post, your guess is wrong:

[https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-
economy/article/3045141/c...](https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-
economy/article/3045141/chinas-manufacturing-exodus-set-continue-2020-despite)

